# post big fish pics for 2010



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been waiting for someone else to do it so i guess i'l start it off.Heres mine


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs183.ash2/44619_144956928869665_100000660755563_280826_1710703_n.jpg
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs151.ash2/40885_1446369555257_1113714330_31030827_4488799_n.jpg


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs355.ash2/63513_1423606906205_1113714330_30991765_1431700_n.jpg
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs200.snc4/38321_1362993830916_1113714330_30858218_1922109_n.jpg


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice fish young man! In the first pic, I'm willing to bet your Mom was pissed if she had to try to get that shirt clean!!!


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=127842197281595&set=a.120479558017859.19005.100001674476335

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...100001674476335&pid=135623&id=100001674476335

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...100001674476335&pid=135619&id=100001674476335

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...100001674476335&pid=135617&id=100001674476335


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

*Last Weekend:*


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

*SPRING:* Some of these are my buddies..some of these are me. I was there for them all!










*SPRING Jigging and Popping Bluefin out f Oregon Inlet:*


















































































*Spring Bass:*









































































*Buddies 49lber from shore:*










*Fall Bass:*

























































































































































































































Hope you guys enjoy them!


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

that bluefin is a PRETTY fish. great pic of it comin out of the water...

in that first "spring bass" pic, is that stuff you pulled out of a striper's stomach? what are those things, sea roaches? amazing. opcorn:


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

nice pics guys..hahahaha yeah my mom did clean that shirt i still have and after 6 months or so u can still smell cobia blood


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

stripperonmypole said:


> that bluefin is a PRETTY fish. great pic of it comin out of the water...
> 
> in that first "spring bass" pic, is that stuff you pulled out of a striper's stomach? what are those things, sea roaches? amazing. opcorn:


Its a bunch of stuff. On the flats in early march there is a grass shrimp hatch. The big pile is a mixture of silversides and grass shrimp, mainly grass shrimp. When the fish key in on the shrimp they are an easy target with micro sized bucktails and flies. They pop on the surface and suck the shrimp down one by one.

There was also some twigs and straw in its stomach. These fish absolutely gorge themselves. All of that was from the stomach of one 30 inch striper!


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

m30power where are u catching those bass on plugs


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

some fish are from jersey beaches, most are from norfolk beaches on the bay


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

m30power said:


> Its a bunch of stuff. On the flats in early march there is a grass shrimp hatch. The big pile is a mixture of silversides and grass shrimp, mainly grass shrimp. When the fish key in on the shrimp they are an easy target with micro sized bucktails and flies. They pop on the surface and suck the shrimp down one by one.
> 
> There was also some twigs and straw in its stomach. These fish absolutely gorge themselves. All of that was from the stomach of one 30 inch striper!


 Don't be telling secrets. Was that way south?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Very cool pix. Hopefully we'll have a outstanding BFT bite this year too! Nothing beats a 200# tuna crashing your surface plug 20 feet away from you.


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

m30power said:


> Its a bunch of stuff. On the flats in early march there is a grass shrimp hatch. The big pile is a mixture of silversides and grass shrimp, mainly grass shrimp. When the fish key in on the shrimp they are an easy target with micro sized bucktails and flies. They pop on the surface and suck the shrimp down one by one.
> 
> There was also some twigs and straw in its stomach. These fish absolutely gorge themselves. All of that was from the stomach of one 30 inch striper!


 wooooow.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

I know these are'nt "ideal" fish, but they are the biggest things I caught this year. haha:fishing:


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

rattler said:


> Don't be telling secrets. Was that way south?


haha i didnt say where I target the fish in the spring  There are flats everywhere in the bay


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

good pics , tks for all , the thoughts for spring fishing


----------



## jnc3000 (May 18, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

man oh man, i can't wait for the season to pop off!


----------

